

MetaSiteworth - Estimates income for websites by averaging other estimates - philipkd
http://metasiteworth.com/

======
philipkd
I'm always looking to create some new niche site for passive income. I've
tried various site worth estimation services to see how much existing ideas
are earn, but it's really hard to trust the numbers. Many of them are opaque
about their methodology. But what if we aggregated their results (a la Nate
Silver)? I created MetaSiteworth to do just that, and the results give you a
ballpark idea about what kind of sites make what kind of money:

Here's some of examples:

// Music sites

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/anydecentmusic.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/anydecentmusic.com)

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/rapgenius.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/rapgenius.com)

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/pitchfork.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/pitchfork.com)

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/mp3skull.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/mp3skull.com)

// Utilities

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/converticon.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/converticon.com)

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/favicon.cc](http://metasiteworth.com/report/favicon.cc)

// Reference Sites

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/howjsay.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/howjsay.com)

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/urbandictionary.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/urbandictionary.com)

// Other

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/milevalue.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/milevalue.com)

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/mtbs3d.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/mtbs3d.com)

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/thottbot.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/thottbot.com)

[http://metasiteworth.com/report/forbiddenplanet.com](http://metasiteworth.com/report/forbiddenplanet.com)

------
dustyreagan
I think it's a brilliant idea. Popular estimator sites are making real passive
income, in that there's not much work to be done after launching. The snag is
this market is saturated and there is a low barrier to entry to keep
competitors out. That said, I've never seen a site take an average of the most
popular estimator sites. I think it's a clever angle, and it certainly creates
the perception of a more accurate result. I'd use your site over your
competitors.

Your challenge is going to be in gaining market share. Meaning, you need to
rank high in Google! Or spread virally. That'll be tough, but I think you can
do it with this angle.

------
lazyjones
Off (too low) by one order of magnitude in our case (as far as the income is
concerned) ... Note that the title here says "income" while the website says
"value of a website".

